#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  >  睡不著的產物(爆...)

## KUBI kitsune

如題，真的睡不著ˊˋ"
在書桌前發呆了數小時，產出了這樣的圖.........
別問我在畫什麼...(因為連我自己都不知道)

----------


## 憐月

^^ KUBI的圖都很漂亮呢.不用上色都很棒~!

----------


## 布雷克

畫的好美呀....

身體的曲線很美....不知怎麼形容

看起來感覺很舒服呢...

----------


## 奇克．薩斯

嗯........K姐的話永遠那麼好.......我再說啥囧
又爆肝了囧在這樣下去會沒肝爆的

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

女王的肝果然有如一串鞭炮般爆不完=w=...(踹死)

感覺上很想海報或小說封面呢，
女王大人，就請您再爆一次肝，勉強上個色吧XDD(再度踹死OTZ...)

----------


## KUBI kitsune

> 女王的肝果然有如一串鞭炮般爆不完=w=...(踹死)
> 
> 感覺上很想海報或小說封面呢，
> 女王大人，就請您再爆一次肝，勉強上個色吧XDD(再度踹死OTZ...)


那請準備"極品咖啡"一打=w=
這樣我會考慮上色的=w=(炸

----------


## BACARDI

就是平常爆肝爆太多才會睡不著的啦...

慢慢把作息調回來對身體比較好喔@@"

----------


## 漣漪月影

圖好好看歐~
妳的圖都很好看~
就連我門班上一個自認為畫畫利害的同學看了都目瞪口呆嚕~
那同學說:他到底是不是人啊!!!什麼都會畫..(漣漪:他本來就不是人了她是狐狸耶)
睡不著+爆肝啊~
這也成為女王滴代名詞了~
感謝老天爺到讓我每天刀睡滴恰恰好~=v=

----------


## 夜月之狼

大姊 別再爆了

要照顧身體啊

躺在床上 強迫自己睡覺

別去做其他事

笨狼我用這招很有效哦~>"<

中間那位拿棍子的姿勢 是我夢寐以求的啊~~~>w<

----------


## 銀月

女王大的美圖><
不過女王大阿~咖啡不要喝那麼多會傷身的= =
身體要顧好阿~不然話不出美圖的喔

----------


## KUBI kitsune

> 女王大的美圖><
> 不過女王大阿~咖啡不要喝那麼多會傷身的= =
> 身體要顧好阿~不然話不出美圖的喔


我沒喝很多阿囧"(偶爾一天一杯阿)
一打的咖啡是拿來囤積用的(咖啡越陳越香阿!!!)←爆




> 大姊 別再爆了 
> 
> 要照顧身體啊 
> 
> 躺在床上 強迫自己睡覺 
> 
> 別去做其他事 
> 
> 笨狼我用這招很有效哦~>"<


你相信我可以在床上躺3個小時都不睡覺嗎=w=




> 感謝老天爺到讓我每天刀睡滴恰恰好~=v=


當你有被催稿的滋味時就會體會道爆肝的滋味了=w=

----------


## 達可

好棒喔!圖不僅畫的好，技術
棒!!連灌咖啡的功力都高人一等
!!好羨慕喔!(歐)
(謎:會睡不著喔!)
(沒關西，我有自己的計畫，
例如......泡澡，看五頁小說.十頁小說.整本小說.十本小說......)

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

那女王大人...您就等著不才寄宅配給您吧=w=
內容物為咖啡一年份，
敬請出血爆肝繪圖吧XDDD(下一秒慘遭女王砍踹踢打毆之技...)

----------

